# How to train a 1.5 yr old maltese to use the pad?



## jtran212 (May 4, 2011)

Hi, 
I'm so glad I found this site. I'm desperate for help! I just bought a 1.5 year old a few days ago, and he peed and pooped multiple times during the day! We took him out several days and he does pee and poop while he's outside, but then when we go in, he does it again all over the house. This is my first dog and I'm desperate for some help! I live in Seattle so it rains a lot here. I would like to keep it indoor as much as I can so his hair won't get dirty too. I read from somewhere that I shouldn't leave the food and water out for him to have access to all the time? But wouldn't he get thirsty from running around the house? I'm thinking of getting a crate but how do I make it do his business "on the pad" each time I let him out? Any help will be appreciated! Thanks!!!!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

The first thing I would do, and others will chime in with more complete information I'm sure, would be to crate your dog. At 1.5 years old he is old enough to hold it for a decent amount of time, and crating him will help train him to only go when and where allowed. Let him out and carry or lead him directly to the area that he is to potty in, then feed, water, and re-crate. Having the run of the house is confusing to him-- he doesn't know it's all off limits for pottying because he's never been taught, so it's unrealistic to expect the dog to know better. Was he potty pad trained before? or was he outdoor trained?

The other thing I would recommend is to give the dog a treat every time he potties in the right place. That won't be needed for long, but it's a great way to reinforce that he did good.


----------



## jtran212 (May 4, 2011)

I believe he was trained outdoor but I guess I'll try to get him a crate and see how that works? I also have a 7 months yorkshire terrier that I also need to train on the pad. Should I get a crate big enough for both to stay in or get an individual one for each?


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Get an individual one for each so they each have their own "den."


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

House Training Puppies & Dogs. Easy Steps to Potty Training


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

I agree with the crate training and also to get them their own crates


----------



## nhanusci (Nov 8, 2009)

One thing we did which might not be the best way is similiar to the newspaper method - put them all over the area (the potty pads). Hopefully the area you are keeping your maltese in is not too big so you do not have to use so many. You can see where your maltese prefers to potty and start narrowing down the number of pads you use to that particular area. This is the method we used. We did have to use masking tape on the corners though because ours liked to chew or play with them! In addition, (this was to our vet's dismay to have two methods of pottying) we also purchased a bell we tied to the door handle and taught our malty to "ring" it with her nose when she had to go. We did this by putting peanut butter on it the first time and she licked it off making it ring -we praised her profusely and took her out to potty (right after she had ate and drank) - it took one time. You can find these on the internet. We were never successful with the crate so these would be last options for the crate which is always the preferred. Take care and good luck! (also of note - we did take her to daycare two days a week for doggies and that helped as well)


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

The first day Bibu came home I placed the pad down and told him he needed to go there but he went wee wee elsewhere. As soon as he went wee wee elsewhere, I placed the pad over the wee wee and absorbed it all with the pad. I thoroughly cleaned the area where he went wee wee and he (as a male) automatically went wee wee the second time where he had already marked his territory, or where he thought he had marked his territory. I practically tricked him into thinking he had gone wee wee on the pad. He never went anywhere else after that.
In the beginnin, I'd say for the first month, before changing the pad, I would dampen the new pad with existing wee wee from the used one to keep the "marked territory" idea going.
This is what worked for us but, every dog is different.


----------



## jtran212 (May 4, 2011)

thank you so much for all your ideas. So for the past few days, we kept them in their crate. I put about 4 pads in the garage and take him there. Sometimes he goes, sometimes he doesn't. I event bought the spray but it doesn't seem to work. I left his old pee and some of his old poo to "help" him recognize the smell but it doesn't really seem to work. He doesn't have a prob to go outside but then, he would still go inside the house. It's so frustrating! the first day we crate him, he peed inside his crate too! that was surprising. I guess patient is the key here. I will take all your advices into consideration. thank you so much! please let me know if there's anything else i need to do. btw, i take them out about every 2-3 hrs and let them drink before going back to the crate and feed them once a day. (I say them bc I also have a 7 months yorkie terrier that i'm trying to potty train too)


----------

